# lcc for Windows 64-bit



## hellrazor (Jul 17, 2012)

So I downloaded lcc for windows, and is there anything I should know? Like should I run lc64 instead of lc?


----------



## Kreij (Jul 19, 2012)

Seems to me you should use lcc64 since you are running a 64 bit OS, unless the 64 bit compiler will not let you compile 32 bit executables if you want to do so.

Any particular reason you are using lcc? (instead of say one of the VS free versions)


----------



## hellrazor (Jul 19, 2012)

Because I like notepad++ and am just looking for a compiler I can use from the command-line (not a whole IDE).


----------

